# Ustream Chat problem



## Ten (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm having a problem with the chat interface on Ustream

every time I try and connect to a ustream session, the chat window simply gives me the recurring error message: 

"ioError
reconnecting..."

and I've tried everything they suggest (allowing the port through the IFC and updating adobe to adobe 10, oh wait its already updated)


so... any suggestions?

I use firefox which is accepted by most clients, I run on a wireless internet router, but that shouldn't be a problem considering half the friggen planet does. 

please help!

should you read this and have a suggestion, its easier to contact me by email at 

tenhuskyproductions@gmail.com
or 
Tsuramutsugi@gmail.com <-- faster

Thank you,
Ten


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 26, 2009)

Create an account on ustream
Change browser to opera or google chrome, they have no problems connecting 


Then again it could have been ustreams fault


----------

